# Part that connects lock cylinder to mechanism



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

I am really struggling to think of the name for this part, my '67 GTO came without it. I think I need something to connect the cylinder to the lever behind it -- if I lift that the door unlocks.


----------



## screaminggoat (Jan 19, 2021)

Lock pawl!









1966-72 Gm A-Body Chevelle Gto 442 Gs Inside Door Lock Pawl Lever Pair | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1966-72 Gm A-Body Chevelle Gto 442 Gs Inside Door Lock Pawl Lever Pair at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------

